# كتب لتعلم pic microcontroller من البداية حتي الاحتراف



## zhazem1988 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه أول مشاركة لي , أنا طالب في السنة الرابعة قسم اتصالات و مشروعي عن ميكروكنترولر وخاصة البيك (( pic وخلال الصيف جمعت مجموعة من الكتب بها كل ما يحتاجه من يريد أن يتعلم الميكروكنترولر و وتشرح وافي البيك وشرح بلغة السي و البيسك والاسيمبلي بالإضافة إلي مشاريع كثيرة .

ملحوظة :من يريد ان يبدأ في الميكروكنترولر فليبدأ بالكتابين :
 *Teach Yourself PIC Microcontrollers For Absolute Beginners .*​ *PIC BASIC Projects 30 Projects Using PIC BASIC and PIC BASIC PRO*​ *ومن يريد تعلم السي يوجد كتابين بهم شرح وافي للسي الخاصة بالميكروكنترولر :*
 *Exploring C for Microcontrollers A Hands on Approach*​ *Advanced PIC Microcontroller Projects in C*​ *لقد قمت برفع المجموعة الاولي وسوف ارفع الباقي علي مجموعات قريبا ان شاء الله .*
 
*الرابط :*​ *http://rapidshare.com/files/281369936/pic_first_group.rar.html*​ 
 *نسألكم الدعاء*​ *في انتظار ردود والاستفسارات و من يريد أي مساعدة في الميكروكنترولر .*


*وشكرا *


----------



## ناعورة_حماه (17 سبتمبر 2009)

أنتظر باقي الكتب لاني مهتم كتير بالبيك كونترول


----------



## alh8685 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أني أني محتاج pic microcontrol kit


----------



## zhazem1988 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد*

الذي اعرفه في مصر هو شركة رام او الامير او النخيلي 
وهذاموقع رام به الاسعار

http://www.ram-e-shop.com/

معلومات عن المكان :
http://www.yellowpages.com.eg/profile-ar/NTk5OTM=/Ram-Electronics.html


----------



## Tito50 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير يا حبيب قلبى يا غالى 
وفى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
اخوك احمد محمد جمعة


----------



## عبد الرحمن توفيق (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ومنتظر باقى الكتب


----------



## ادور (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررر ولك كل الاحترام والتقدم والنجاح


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (5 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت ايدك ياورد


----------



## سعيد الشايب (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى
للفائده يمكن البحث عن الكتب فى كل المجالات من خلال هذا الموضع
www.gigapedia.com
اولا يجب التسجيل فى الموقع ثم بعد ذلك سوف تجد أعلى الصفحه يميناً مكان للبحث و بجانبه 
drop list
اختار البحث فى gigapedia


----------



## louay (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فيصل 9 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعيد الشايب (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبه للاخوه الى عايزين يشتروا المبرمج او اى حاجه تخص الميكرو و الحساسات او الروبوت 
ممكن يشتروا من الشركه دى من على النت و هما يبعتوا الحاجه على عنوانك
www.cytron.com.my
هى شركه فى ماليزيا و انا حاليا بدرس هناك و بتعامل معاهم و حاجتهم مضمونه


----------



## moh.abed (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً


----------



## f16_ksa (10 نوفمبر 2009)

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تم انزال الموضوع للان تخصني وانا في السنة الاوله وبصراحة ضايع 

للان مطلوب علينا ساعة سبق ووضعت لها سؤال هنا في الهندسة ع هذه الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162281.html


----------



## f16_ksa (10 نوفمبر 2009)

وهذا حاليا الي ادرسه واحاول بقدر الامكان 

*Microcontroller *


Introduction to Microcontrollers
Microcontrollers Interfacing
Microcontrollers Byte Addressing Modes and Instructions 
Microcontrollers Bit Addressing Modes
Microcontrollers Tutorial 
 
ولازلت في حاجة الا مساعدتك عزيزي (بصراحة اخي الكريم احس نفسي تقريبا ضايع )


----------



## doandok (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا و جراك الله خيرا


----------



## bowael (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي 
zhazem1988





عل الكتب الرائعه
:12:​


----------



## fares-nizar (14 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي الكريم


----------

